# What jobs couldn't you do due to anxiety?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Maybe customer facing jobs for me


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

Any job involving being in public, being in lots of meetings, or public speaking. Or, a job where my desk is in an open location so many people can see me throughout the work day.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anything that would require public speaking or presentations.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I can't do anything that involves a significant amount of social interaction or requires leading on conference calls, giving presentations and the like. Luckily my current job only requires limited social interaction and I hardly ever have to present anything on a conference call or anything like that. I've been WFH since March 2020 and so that helps as well. I'm severely limited in what I can do, I've basically just lucked out since college and none of the jobs I've had have really required much social interaction. I'm generally more stressed from the nature of the work itself (lots of deadlines, etc.) than the social interaction.

I did have some fairly social jobs in college, i.e. retail, call center, etc. and I was basically fine doing those but my SA wasn't as bad back then. Not sure I could do any of those today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Any job that is solely dependent on charisma.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitely the same for me. IT kinda has a service part to it but it does not match the horror I'm sure it's like working at a call center is or even the notorious fast food work.

That would honestly be hell for me. Also, add in that I can't really do math on my feet, I would probably only be good for something like a stock boy or dish washer or janitor. No hate on people who do that on the daily... it's honestly labor intensive. I have family that work in those roles and I've seen things.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

The jobs don't even call me, they ignore me, completely. All jobs have people in them, and their behavior boosts my social anxiety. The public assistance program sent me to volunteer at a senior center, a Jewish community, as a kitchen aid, in summer 2018. The staff members never instructed me what to do, as a volunteer. I was standing around clueless in front of the staff members in the kitchen. One of the staff members criticized me. She said if I ever work with people before, and I watch her speak about me in front of me to her co-workers while eating lunch. I just remember having my heart racing for me in this situation and feeling awkward.


I transfer to a different job training program, because of the behavior of the staff members and my nerve damage to my left testicle. I attended a different Jewish community for a volunteer job, so this was volunteering at a cathedral as like a security guard. The volunteers saw that I was quiet, and there were two ladies who saw that I was young and think that I'm not doing anything productive. A Jamaican lady got mad, because a white guy took her seat. She walks past me, sat down, and questioned me about what did I do for a living. Another lady, who was African-American questioned me about what job training program that I'm in, because she thinks I should be standing up and lifting heavy objects. The job training program that I'm in is for people who have health issues.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anything in customer service...retail, restuarant server, etc.. I could never be a teacher either,I don’t have the patience. Also anything artistic that requires skill and talent...not creative or talented at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

All of them.

EDIT - It actually isn't 100% SA that makes me not employable in any job. There are other things such as sleep issues and seizures and diabetes and major back pain. But on top of SA, those issues just really all add up to create a huge pile of "not happening!". Since SA is the first issue you encounter when going for jobs, it's significant though. I'm never going to get to an interview for any job I'd even remotely want to do (or be even slightly capable of) because of SA. But even the SA thing is kinda legit because my anxieties about it are not unrealistic. All of the reasons why I have anxiety are legit. So it isn't really irrational fear.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Probably anything where I would have to give a lot of presentations. Although that would give me anxiety just for the sheer will of not wanting a job like that. Any stuffy office job.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

Dang, I feel as though all jobs require social skills to a certain extent. There is no way around it, only overcoming it.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I mean I could do it, I would just be an anxious mess, but waitressing


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Definitely anything retail or direct customer service. There were times I cried due to being overwhelmed along with encountering some very rude customers.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm terrible at sales, which I know from experience working in retail. And as an old, ugly, non-passing trans woman I doubt anyone would hire me for a position dealing with the public, regardless of the anxiety. But I would never work in that kind of environment again because it destroyed my health the last time I did and would probably kill me this time from a heart attack.

I can't do manual labor or anything that involves driving because of my vertigo and I don't particularly want to maim/kill myself or another person.

I can't get a university degree because I have a terrible memory and read too slowly so I can't handle the workload. (Something I also know from experience.)

I tried to teach myself web design, programming, 3d modeling, and illustration but it turns out I'm terrible at all those things.

I also have various phobias, so I wouldn't be able to do various other things.

The one thing I can do is write but I'm apparently terrible at it and can't seem to make any money doing it.

So I guess I'm just going to be homeless and die in a gutter since I also don't qualify for any kind of assistance.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Anything involving the Indian public. I feel like I can do better in the western world. But I may be wrong.

The easiest work would be online customer support (text chat).

Now I actually want to work in an office environment with people even though I'm not comfortable. For the last 5 years, I spend all my time in my room and I started to get boredom. Like no meaning for living.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

truant said:


> I'm terrible at sales, which I know from experience working in retail. And as an old, ugly, non-passing trans woman I doubt anyone would hire me for a position dealing with the public, regardless of the anxiety. But I would never work in that kind of environment again because it destroyed my health the last time I did and would probably kill me this time from a heart attack.
> 
> I can't do manual labor or anything that involves driving because of my vertigo and I don't particularly want to maim/kill myself or another person.
> 
> ...


You can try applying for a job at Microsoft's Inclusive Hiring for People with Disabilities career site: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/diversity/inside-microsoft/cross-disability/hiring.aspx

You can apply for jobs listed there. You can also start a blog and earn from ads on it.









Microsoft Ability Summit


Ability Summit is a two-day, free digital event experience that brings together people with disabilities, allies, and accessibility professionals to Imagine, Build, Include, and Empower the future of




sway.office.com


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Manooffewwords said:


> You can try applying for a job at Microsoft's Inclusive Hiring for People with Disabilities career site: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/diversity/inside-microsoft/cross-disability/hiring.aspx
> 
> You can apply for jobs listed there. You can also start a blog and earn from ads on it.
> 
> ...


Um, well, I don't qualify for disability here. You can't get disability for the kinds of problems I have where I am. Even though I'm unable to work most kinds of jobs, I'm considered fit for work here. So I somehow doubt I'm going to qualify for any company's disability initiative.

Also, I have tried blogs, writing freelance articles, filling out surveys, etc., online and I can't make any money from them. I make about $100 every 2 years from my website. But having the website costs me about $15 a month, so I actually lose a lot of money instead of making a lot of money. (But I need it for my writing so I have to pay for the hosting.)

Thanks, though.


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

truant said:


> Um, well, I don't qualify for disability here. You can't get disability for the kinds of problems I have where I am. Even though I'm unable to work most kinds of jobs, I'm considered fit for work here. So I somehow doubt I'm going to qualify for any company's disability initiative.
> 
> Also, I have tried blogs, writing freelance articles, filling out surveys, etc., online and I can't make any money from them. I make about $100 every 2 years from my website. But having the website costs me about $15 a month, so I actually lose a lot of money instead of making a lot of money. (But I need it for my writing so I have to pay for the hosting.)
> 
> Thanks, though.


The Microsoft Neurodiversity Hiring Program is also for people with difficulty learning and so on. They might consider Social Anxiety as well, I guess. But the job offer is in the U.S and not sure they consider applications from outside the U.S. I also felt that I don't fit exactly in the disability category.

You should reduce the cost of your hosting. You may consider switching to cheaper ones. Namecheap's stellar plan costs only $1.58 per month (they move your site for free). Also, moving your domain to Cloudflare saves additional few bucks on the domain cost.


----------

